# Husky/Wolf Hybrid or Husky/Shepherd mix???



## Candra Reule (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello!

So I adopted a Husky/shepherd mix back in January. Koubi is a big lovable good boy, the only thing is, I don't think he's a shepherd mix, nor does my mother who grew up with German Shepherds. Everyone who see's him is wary of him because they think he's a wolf dog. Usually in husky shepherd mix's I see long ears, or a longer muzzle, or the shape of the legs, but Koubi doesnt have any of these features, his body shape doesnt look shepherd to me either. So I was hoping some of you on this site could help me figure this out.

Some of his traits (Don't know if this helps) The first day I got him he is mainly attached to me, when I'm home he never leaved my side, and according to my mom when I stay away for a night or two he is constantly patrolling the house every hour or so like he's looking for me. He does not howl, but definitively a barker. He's stubborn on some things, like when you want him to sit and lay down, sometimes.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Well his blue eye and tail curl look like Husky or Mal influence, but it looks like he might have a VERY sight V-cape. The ears are Definately Shepherd (too big for wolf, Mal or Husky). I'll see if I can get a couple of the more wolf knowlegable people on here to determine of he has ANY content.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

He looks Shep x husky cross to me. Esp the second to last pic he really looks like a shep, he also has the ears of a shep like cshellenberger said. Personally I don't see any wolf in him.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Between the blue eye (half wolf animals can't have blue eyes) The large ears and the curly tail. I don't see a wolfdog there


----------



## Candra Reule (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay cool, just wanted to see what others thought. Thanks a bunch for your input =3


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

uggg phone make pics hard to see...

i cant see his feet. do the toes splay out almost handlike? or are they tight up and trim?


----------



## Candra Reule (Aug 4, 2011)

To me they look like they splay out


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i think its possible he's a low content wolfdog. i need better pix to be sure.


----------



## Candra Reule (Aug 4, 2011)

http://candrareule.deviantart.com/gallery/31828455#/d44h7gz

Is this a better pic?


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have any experience with determining wolfdog content in reality, so I may not know as much as I think I do, but I don't see any wolf in him. He is definitely not a high content (above 50% wolf), because he'd have more wolfy traits. 

When I look at dogs to determine if they have wolf content (which I really only do for fun, so again, it's possible I don't know what I'm talking about), I look at:

V-Cape -- V-capes are present in non-wolfdogs in some breeds, so a v-cape doesn't automatically = wolfdog. A v-cape is a section of hairs on the back of the dog's neck that are in a "v" pattern but are also longer than the rest of the hairs on the dog/wolf. This post has a more detailed discussion of v-capes and wolf-content, by people that ARE experts on wolfdogs, with pictures! Your dog appears to have v-cape coloring (common in huskies) without the increase in length of hairs, but that could just be the photos. 

Feet -- long, "splayed" toes often with webbing. Often long toenails. To me, your dog's feet don't look wolfy as the toes are more close together (though slightly splayed). But in comparison to actual wolf feet, I'm not seeing a real strong resemblance. Picture example:









Head -- I don't see any wolf at all in your dog's head. The ears are too large, pointy, and not furred enough. 

Coat -- Not the right texture.

Eyes/Tail -- Husky traits, not wolf traits, that definitely indicate your dog is low content if at all. 

My opinion is that your dog has no wolf content, but if he does, it's low enough that you shouldn't have any strong wolfy behavior tendencies. The traits you provided are relatively normal doggy things and in no way indicate wolf-ness. 

Experts, please correct me if my thinking on any of those was wrong!

As a sidenote... for some reason the pic of the tiny yorkie sniffing the big wolfy dog's butt cracks me up. What a pair.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

CricketLoops said:


> I don't have any experience with determining wolfdog content in reality, so I may not know as much as I think I do, but I don't see any wolf in him. He is definitely not a high content (above 50% wolf), because he'd have more wolfy traits.
> 
> When I look at dogs to determine if they have wolf content (which I really only do for fun, so again, it's possible I don't know what I'm talking about), I look at:
> 
> ...




you get a continuum of doggyness to wolfiness....low contents can be difficult to pin sometimes because of it. sometimes they can come out looking NOTHING like a wolf and acting exactly like a wolf...vice versa too.

that said. if he is, its low. there are one or two things that make me lean towards yes..but its not a definate yes...more like a...maybe but prolly not.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing it even the behavior you describe is more shepherd/husky/Mal than wolf dog. I'd say very low amount if he has any wolf in there.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I definately do not see any wolf content there at all.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't see any wolf content and the behaviour you describe is definitely not wolf-like. I would probably stick to Mal X Shepherd.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Same here, I don't see wolf content at all. Get used to people thinking he is a wolf, though, because even I get those comments and my dogs look nothing like wolves. 

That being said, he is an absolutely beautiful dog and congrats on adopting him


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

[
I agree with everyone else I do not see wolf. With blue eyes it can't be malamute in it. It has got to be husky. Actually I know some owners that have husky/shep mixes and they look very wolf like. Thats what they look like! Anyway congrats he is very pretty!!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I get that Miko looks like a wolf all the time....people tend to think wolves look different than they really do. But a huskyxshephard can look a lot like a midgrade wolf.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> Yeah I get that Miko looks like a wolf all the time....people tend to think wolves look different than they really do. But a huskyxshephard can look a lot like a midgrade wolf.


This is true! Maggie gets wolf all the time. She doesn't look a thing like a wolf to me. yes any mix of dog like husky, mal, shepard won't look like a wolf. I do know one lady that she has an husky/shephard mix and it looks like a coyote. She has to carry her adoption paperwork at all times because she gets stopped. Though miko darn cute and not a thing like a wolf!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't see much wolfiness either, for reasons others have described...
...but wanted to comment on what a BEAUTIFUL dog he is!! Just perfect IMO! 
=)


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> there are one or two things that make me lean towards yes..but its not a definate yes...more like a...maybe but prolly not.


For my own education, I am curious as to what these one or two things are! Share! 

Pretty please.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd say no or so low as to be almost non-existent - way back in the blood line. You may know this already, but in case you don't, I would not encourage people to think he has any wolf content in him at all since in some places it's illegal to own wolf dogs and the dog can be taken away (like where I live).


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> I'd say no or so low as to be almost non-existent - way back in the blood line. You may know this already, but in case you don't, I would not encourage people to think he has any wolf content in him at all since in some places it's illegal to own wolf dogs and the dog can be taken away (like where I live).


This!
You have to be very careful about this. I don't think the dog has any wolf in it but others may. Discourage it at every opportunity. It sounds cool to have a wolfdog but seeing they are illegal in so many places and can get you in trouble. People call Misty a wolf and I always correct them - "Yeah I guess she kinda does but she is all husky" or something along those lines is what I use. I about had a heart attack when we turned in pics of the dogs when we signed our lease and the apt. manager said "wow she looks just like a wolf." I didn't even try to be nice and subtle about that one - the first words out of my mouth were "she's not."


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

I think this is husky/wolf mixed. I ever seen a husky/wolf mix in dog park of Vancouver
Looked like dog in your picture very much. 
The face marking is similar with wolf's...


----------



## Candra Reule (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank ou very much everyone for your comments. I personally dont mind if he is low content wolf or not, Just curious because of all the comments I get about him. Also I know in the pics his ears look long, but they are actually shorter then a shepherds ears but bigger than a husky. I know he's got husky in him because of the bi eye and curled tail and such, it was his coloring and a markings and shape that stumped me. So again, thanks a bunch to you all for you inputs and compliments on him, he's a good boy XD

Thanks, I do correct people. They always pause and ask what kind of dog he is and I tell them a husky shepherd. They reply, are you sure? Then I tell them I have his papers that say so. I'm thinking of carrying them with me in case someone decides to call the cops on me. I live in IL and you cant own a dog with more then 15% wolf in it


----------



## DogsinNewMexico (Feb 9, 2013)

I also have a similar question. We recently moved to New Mexico and were out hiking in the Cibola Forest and found a stray dog. When we took him to the vet, she told us he looked like a shepard/wolf/husky mix. I am curious from these pictures does he appear to have a large mix of wolf in him? I have been reading about wolf mix breeds and some of the tendencies are a bit worrisome, b/c we have both a small (fiesty) dog and a 5 year old son.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pretty dog, but all I really see is a husky/gsd mix. I do not see any wolf traits at all.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DogsinNewMexico said:


> I also have a similar question. We recently moved to New Mexico and were out hiking in the Cibola Forest and found a stray dog. When we took him to the vet, she told us he looked like a shepard/wolf/husky mix. I am curious from these pictures does he appear to have a large mix of wolf in him? I have been reading about wolf mix breeds and some of the tendencies are a bit worrisome, b/c we have both a small (fiesty) dog and a 5 year old son.


that dog most definitely has zero wolf content. Mostly Husky, possibly an Alaskan Husky.


----------

